# packaging?



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Packaging is expensive, and especially so if you try to avoid plastic. I am always interested in ideas for packaging that are low cost. People are buying the product and many aren't interested in paying extra for nice packaging, unfortunately. I sell many candles by people just picking them up from where they sit on the shelf, unpackaged. No extra packaging for me to buy or them to throw away.
Shredded paper is nice but it certainly adds to the end cost of the product, is heavier than bubble wrap for shipping and ultimately ends up in the landfill as well. I have little white stock paper boxes which can be stuffed with shredded kraft paper for filling and protection. Some have windows where you can see the candles, the windows are plastic, of course. They are relatively expensive. I have also used corrugated paper as wrapping and protection. 
Shredded kraft paper inside little kraft bags is lovely but expensive, for individual candles. 
Wrapping your candles in a thin cotton material and tying with cloth ribbon or twine makes a homey and attractive package. Change the type of fabric and ribbon to change the style of the presentation from casual to fancy or create a holiday or special occasion theme. 
Tissue paper can be used, much like your foundation paper.
For soaps I have seen people use wax paper or parchment paper to wrap their soaps. Again, fabric can be nice.
Plastic has the advantage in packaging that you can see though it. I sometimes use thin plastic tubing for multiples of taper candles which are wrapped together with cloth or paper and raffia ribbon. I cut the plastic tubing to length then tie the top of the plastic shut with a ribbon or with twine. It is low cost, keeps the candles clean plus displays them all at the same time. Yeah, it is plastic...but works well for the purpose.
Sheri


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

I know what I do isn't pretty but it adds to the home made look. I take the snack size ziplock bags to put my candles in. Then I take my lable and fold it over the bag at the ziplock. That way they see my label and candlle warning.

When I sale at a fair I set the candles out and when the customer buys it I then put it in the ziplock.

I have always given my candles away until this. When I started looking at taper boxes they were almost $1 each for the short tapers.


----------

